# Cydectin Pour-On for Cattle and Red Deer, anyone use it for goats?



## RareBreedFancier (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I was planning on getting some Ivermec injectable to use as a wormer (the lice are gone! ) but my friend has switched to the Cydectin pour on. It has nil withholding which is a big reason he uses it. I love the idea of the pour on, super easy to use but don't know how much I'd need to use. The active ingredient is Moxidectin 5g/L. My goats would be 80 - 100lb. Going by the weight chart on there site the dose would be 4ml but of course the chart isn't for goats.

Any help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought the Cydectin Injectible, which I have used orally.

Rolls Farms uses it orally, 1 cc. per 75 lbs of goat.  I really trust her advice.

DonnaBelle


----------



## currycomb (Sep 28, 2011)

the pour on is not absorbed very well with goats, give orally


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Sep 28, 2011)

Interesting, thank you both. 

*DonnaBelle* could you look at it and see what the active ingredient mg/mL or g/L is please? I can find a couple of different injectables with differing amounts of active ingredient. I don't want to over or under dose them. The first injectable I pulled up is 20 times as strong as the pour on.


----------



## arabianequine (Sep 29, 2011)

If I remember right you don't wan to use this kind (Cydectin) on goats. Use 1% solution/ivermectin orally.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Sep 29, 2011)

Well if that's true it makes things difficult, I can't buy ivermectin in less than 1L (just over 2.1 pints) bottles. :/ I thought I could get a little bit from my friend but he's not using it now.

I don't know what I'm going to do, I can't justify a couple of hundred $$$ to worm 4 goats.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 29, 2011)

Ivermectin injectible 50ml Jeffers $25. IF you find $60 worth of stuff you need shipping is free.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 29, 2011)

She's in Australia, not sure if Jeffer's ships there....

I try to reserve Cydectin injectable for extremely serious worm loads.  I've had the same bottle for going on 3 yrs right now.

I start by deworming them with ivermectin / safeguard combo.  
Valbazen is my next step (if not bred).  
I save cydectin for the few who still have heavy load after the 1st two or for bred does.

I personally choose not to use the cydectin pour on orally, since it contains a solvent as the carrier (to help it soak into the cow's hide).  It's been shown to be ineffective as a pour on in goats unless overdosed, and then it can build up in their organs and become toxic over time.  Goats don't metabolize the same as cattle.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 29, 2011)

I use it for goats.  It must be administered orally.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 29, 2011)

Good point. Sorry, did not notice you were from Australia!!! It is wayyyy too early here & I'm still half asleep... LOL


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 29, 2011)

We use the cydectin pour-on as a last resort for our goats, we used to use it more often, but since there were so many warnings out about the carrier in the product(a chemical in it) we use it less often.  1cc per 20 lbs given orally.    Honestly,  a lot of people around us are using it for their goats.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 29, 2011)

I have Cydectin (moxidectin) injectible.

The bottle contains 200 ml.  

It says: 

Cydectin Injectable Solution is a ready to use sterile solution containing 1% moxidectin.

Directions for dosage as follows:

The recommended rate of administration for Cyd inj. is 1 ml. for each 110 lb (50 kg) body weight.  Be careful to not overdose.

It also says it is for beef and nonlactating dairy cattle.  However, as most of you already know, we use a lot of meds off label, with the permission/advice of our vets.  I always talk to Dr. Glover before administering anything to my goats.

We have signed up for the three day Goat Boot Camp being offered by Oklahoma State University and Langston starting October 17, 2011.  I am going to ask a lot of questions about this very subject.  I am so excited because when we attended 3 years ago, we didn't have goats.  Now I do, about 17 to be exact......

Now I'm going to go have some cereal with delicious goat milk on it...... 

DonnaBelle


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. 

Jeffers won't ship to me unfortunately. I'm guessing customs would have a fit about 'drugs' coming through too. They do have heaps of great stuff though, might have to get some stuff shipped to a friend in the US who can then send it to me. Goat halters for $3.97 sure beats the nearly $40 they are here! 

Not using the pour on orally makes sense. I was wondering what made it absorb through cow hide, I don't think I want to feed my goats solvents. :/

Valbazen not for bred does, good to know. I'm sure that was in something I was looking at recently.

Thinking I might just end up using horse wormer on them. At least I can get that to use now while I look at other options. I'm sure it would be much cheaper long term to splash out and buy a big bottle but right now I'll just have to make do. I need a new engine or a new car in the next month or two before mine dies so that's the priority at the moment unless I want to go clip clopping into town in a pony cart to do the shopping. They aren't broken in yet or I would, much to DH's dismay. I could live without a car but he sure couldn't!


----------



## Goatmasta (Sep 30, 2011)

Cydectin dosage is 1m/22lbs

PS: given orally


----------



## Goatmasta (Sep 30, 2011)

by the way cydectin is not recommended for pregnant does


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you, I didn't know that. 

I visited a different stockfeed store this morning and actually found something that's affordable, noted the active ingredient to come home and check... it's the same as Valbazen. 

It had no warnings on the label mentioning it shouldn't be given to pregnant does but I thought I'd better check anyway, I mentioned it to the fellow who served me who's interested to know what I found. I'll have to tell him when I go back, he says he's sold quite a few bottles and thought it was safe as there is nothing on the bottle saying otherwise.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 1, 2011)

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/wormers.htm#dectomax

http://www.vkvboers.com/Goat_Med_Doses.pdf

If anything knows anything about this medication it is supposedly safe for pregnant does.  The first site says what it is effective against.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 1, 2011)

whoops wrong thread I thought this was the one looking for the liver fluke treatment!!  Going back to sleep now...


----------



## Goatmasta (Oct 1, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> http://fiascofarm.com/goats/wormers.htm#dectomax
> 
> http://www.vkvboers.com/Goat_Med_Doses.pdf
> 
> If anything knows anything about this medication it is supposedly safe for pregnant does.  The first site says what it is effective against.


Dectomax is basically the same thing as ivermec.


----------

